# Burton [ak] Embark 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just going through some older files on the Computer and discovered these images from my wife's (small) YOM 2012 and daughters YOM 2014 (medium) previous Burton [ak] Embarks which show the evolution of the jacket over the decade to present above.










*2012 Burton [ak] Embark*










With the '12 [ak] Embark the lift pass pouch is located inside the left hand side of the lower hem area and there is no right hand-side internal goggle pocket or Lyrca wrist gaiters. It ran complete with 60G of insulation throughout, integrated hood cinch into the collar area, internal zippered media pocket and has the removable powder skirt like current generation. 










*2014 Burton [ak] Embark.*










YKK® Aquazips become more prominent with the pass pocket now migrating to the left wrist area. Early development of integrated wrist gaiters. Pit-Zip vents are both open on these jackets at this time frame.


----------

